# Got My New MH



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I picked up my Delaware Tuesday, I must admit I am very impressed, It drives lovely and has plenty of power, It is a 157 bhp so should do.
Been adding my extras to it since, Fitted Solar Panel today, Fitted all the Gaslow system yesterday and checked it all for leaks.
I am pleased that all has gone extremely well and no Hiccups at all on modifications.
Booked in next Thursday for towbar and car mod for towing then booked in at Snellyvision on 15th for Sat system so I can watch world cup on Travels.

Not overly happy with the small screen TV drop down so I am modifying cabinet over Fridge/Freezer as a TV Cabinet, Starting that tomorrow so I would expect to finish it Saturday, According to measurements it will take a 20" TV so that will be good, (If I can get a 12v 20").

Going to add some electrics into Garage for my portable fridge/freezer as well.

Hoping to have time for air suspension fitted before we depart on 20th June.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Les,

Enjoy! 

Dave
PS - Do you reckon she'll now hanker after a fiver? :roll:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Dave, She would not Dare.

 :x :evil: :roll:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Les,

So pleased to hear everthing is going to plan and that you are thrilled with your new motorhome. You've sure been a busy man this year with all the work you've been carrying out on your new vehicles and I bet after all your hard work and all the rushing around to get everything organised, you are well and truly ready for your jollies now!  

Just think in a couple of weeks time you will be relaxing in the sun in beautiful Greece and you can then sit back with an ice cold beer and say "Ah this is the life?" 

We are off to France for almost a month in a weeks time and we just cannot wait to enjoy a proper trip away in our new motorhome and really appreciate everything we love about her! 

All the best and give my love to Chris.

Sue x


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Sue, Thank you, I am well and truly ready.

Just out of interest where are you going in France, we leave UK on 20th and head for Zeebrugge, From there we are heading South to the beaches at Normandy and then after about a week we travel farther South to see the Bayeur tapestry then South again to Montbron to stay with Chris's brother a couple of days then we are going to head for Turin to try and look at the shroud.

If we are any where near we should meet for a drop or two of the old wine. (Jack Daniels really).

It would be good to see you both again.

:lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Les I am really pleased for you that you have got everything sorted and are nearly ready for your travels. I wish I was going to Greece (where have I heard something similiar to that-Shirley Valentine :wink: ohhh I wonder what my staff would think if I wrote 'gone to Greece on the shop mirror).

Just out of interest where did you end up getting the tow bar done ?

Have a great time.
Nette


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi again Les

I don't know if it is of any interest to you ref the larger TV but Vision plus do a 18.5 tv with 12v for £299.
http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/store/shelf.asp?shelfid=74S92S1

Also in the Caravan Club magazine there is a advert for Pyramid of Kirkby in Ashfield, that says that they also now do a 12 or 240 volt tv 19 inch widescreen for £289.95 with a record facility via a usb memorey stick, have looked at their website but the page that I guess is going to have the tv's on isn't finished yet........I just wondered if you can't get a 20 inch the 19 inch would be any good for you.
http://www.pyramid-products.com/index.html


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Nette,
I am having it done at Armytages as I like the ones with the Jockey wheel on.

Thanks for the info on Pyramid, That is certainly of interest to me and Kirkby in Ashfield is only a stones throw from me so it's orf I jolly well go.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Les,

We are planning to head towards the Louire Valley and the Dordogne area but as we don't always stick to a set itenary, we could be anywhere by the time you are in France. If we do end up anwhere near where you are planning, I will send you a text or a PM and we can all meet up and share a glass or 2 or 3! 

Ooh as it's getting nearer I'm getting all excited now and just typing this post to you has made me go all tingly with excited anticipation!!!! I dunno - it's about time I grew up!!!!! :rofl:

We're off to a music festival and beer festival this evening for the weekend and my daughter and her band are peforming tomorrow daytime and so our motorhome is gonna be accomodating us, our 2 daughters and my son in law and it only has beds for 4 people!!!! 8O I think our sofa will have to double up as a bed! Hee hee - it's gonna be a bit cramped but a lot of fun! :lol: 

Have a nice weekend.

Sue x

**Edited to correct spelling**


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Les 

Yes I thought that ref Kirkby :wink: let me know how you get on.

We are really happy with our tow bar etc from Armitages and Phil finds the jockey wheel really useful, so I am sure you will be happy with them.......tell Wayne I said so LOL :wink: he was really good to us and fitted us in at short notice last Novemeber as we were in the area when we bought the 'Smart'. He even got someone in on the Saturday morning to finish off the work.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> We are planning to head towards the Louire Valley and the Dordogne area but as we don't always stick to a set itenary, we could be anywhere by the time you are in France. If we do end up anwhere near where you are planning, I will send you a text or a PM and we can all meet up and share a glass or 2 or 3!
> 
> ...


That would be Brill Sue, You have a great night tonight and tomorrow, I was gonna invite myself but I think you will be a bit overcrowded :lol: 
Know what you mean about not getting to where you planned, we stopped planning an itinerary cos of that.

Will text you where we are when we get there 
Have a nice weekend.
:lol:

What do you mean Grow up, I still get that feeling and I can't get much older :lol:

Les & Chris XX


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, It is Ready, Finished all my jobs off this weekend, Only 2 more things to do.

1. Next Thursday off to Armytages for Towbar and car sorted for A Frame.

2. 15th at Snellyvision for KVH Sat system fitted and wired up.

Then all that is left is to pack ready for off on 20th June.


Yeeessssss.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Had the Towbar and A frame fitted at Armitages, Top Job, friendly and loaned me a car whilst job was done.

Drove back with Toad on (Peugeot 206 estate) brilliant absolutely no problem, and better still SWMBO thought it was good as well.

Surprised really I never even noticed it on the back, kept it in Cruise control and only had to change down once and that was because of very slow moving traffic, Brilliant.

Of to Snellyvision on Tuesday Morning early for Sat fitted, Then packing for Sunday Off.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you are happy with the tow bar etc Les..................did you mention my name LOL :lol: 

We were in Peterborough at Ferry Meadows this morning, Phil went to hook the car up and a group of caravanners who were all sat out together were really interested in what we were doing :roll: esp when Phil drove the car round the MH with the jockey wheel on :lol: I am sure it put them off their breakfast as they moved deckchairs etc in anticipation of watching what we were doing and you could plainly see that they were talking it. Maybe they hadn't ever seen a car with a jockey wheel on.

As we drove off Phil shouted 'bye' to them LOL I said to him you should have said 'next stop Portugal ' :lol: in my dreams of course, but why they found it so fascinating who knows.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Nette, I was going to mention your name then I thought, " No I had better not, They might charge me more" :lol: 

With the Jockey wheel on it makes it so easy doesn't it, You can actually see both the ball and hitch so it is a doddle.

They might have thought it would be a long job, or that you were going to tow motorhome backwards. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi Nette, I was going to mention your name then I thought, " No I had better not, They might charge me more" :lol:
> 
> With the Jockey wheel on it makes it so easy doesn't it, You can actually see both the ball and hitch so it is a doddle.
> 
> They might have thought it would be a long job, or that you were going to tow motorhome backwards. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or just maybe they thought as I once read on a caravan forum, they thought our MHs don't have enough power and we need a Smart car to push them :lol: :wink: whatever they were thinking it obv gave them something really interesting to watch


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*toad*

Thanks for the report on the Toad, will SWMBO be driving at any point?

TM


----------

